# Lumber Prices



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Texas Bee said:


> WOW !!!! A 1 X 12 X 8 ... $ 27.86


Guess I should consider myself lucky. I can get a 1x12x8 industrial grade white pine for $1.60 at a local mill.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I think I'd double check that price
I thought with house building in the toilet lumber was going down

Dave


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

yea but, trucking has gone through the roof. They should come back down if fuel stays down. However, unless you can buy from the mill, picking up boxes from Dadant in Paris has always been cheaper for me, and no tax on ag products. Put together a big order from the Houston area and truck on up I-45 and pickup.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I just bought 20 1x12x6` last week @.69 ft "Menards"


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought 1x8x6 (whitewood) today at H Depot for $4.96. Their 1x8x6 (select) was $12.85ish.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Ross, that's a good Idea. I think I will Talk to the local Beeks here.
and see if they want to get a trip up. 

Earlier this year Dadant had a rep come and do a bee meeting. He brought orders with him. 

That,s about 5 hours for here.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

That price is way, way off. There must have been some mistake in the pricing or else they are trying to rip off you guys down in Texass. :lookout:


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

White wood is not the same as western pine (that Dadant uses) or southern yellow pine. The pines are much more rot resistant. SYP is getting hard to find at the box stores and chains. You can get a medium commercial grade pre-cut from Dadant for $7.50 quantity 50. Time, blades, and electricity are worth something to me. I barely have time to glue and nail boxes without setting up to cut a bunch. I do make nucs, tops and bottoms as they are severely over priced everywhere.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Texas Bee said:


> I check lumber prices at lowe's on line here in Texas. WOW !!!! A 1 X 12 X 8 ... $ 27.86


That is likely the price for the furniture grade quarter sawn clear pine. They are pricey for that type of lumber.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

This is were I looked. 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productList&No=180&Ne=4294967294&category=Wood+Boards&N=0+4294958144

I thought about cutting some Deep Boxes, but not at that price.
I need to go over to Lowes / H Depot. an check those prices.

OR... Do like Ross said get a big order up, and go to Paris Tx.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Yep, that is what someone would use to make furniture. It is clear pine and is very nice. Much to nice to make a beehive.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks magnet-man.


Ross is right about the S.Y.Pine, hard to get here. They have all the White Wood you would want, from 1 X2's up to 1 X 12's

Paris Tx here I come...


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

OK guys, please tell me what type of tree does White Wood come from?
I have seen this wood sold by Home Depot in the soft wood section and it looks like a rather inferior pine.
I asked an employee and they have no idea.
Walt


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

texasbee... you need to look at other options besides lowe or home depot. there should be options at magnolia or livingstone (plus here and there throughout much of east texas). 

ps... most of my material for boxes is salvaged from a local radiator repair shop. all of this is yellow pine and is a bit heavy (relative to white pine) but is definitely acquired at the right price.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Walt McBride said:


> OK guys, please tell me what type of tree does White Wood come from?


Typically it would be spruce. Another grading found at my local lumberyard is spf (spruce/pine/fir).


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Shop till you drop! I'm embarrassed to say what I'm paying for 1x8 white pine. I don't want to make you cry.  Keep your eyes open, search and ask. You will find it in some unlikely places sometimes.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Traditionally in NE,Whitewood meant Tulip Poplar (Liriodendron)or Yellow Poplar.Also called Poplar in the big box stores.

May also include Basswood (Linden)(Tillia sp) or Poplar(Populus sp) in other areas.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

This morning I picked up several 2" x 10" x 10' southern yellow pine boards for $7.88 each. I always select the center plainsawn boards with growth rings close to 90 degrees from the face to reduce any cup, twist, or bow.

Around these parts yellow poplars grow like weeds - it is the State tree. Yellow poplar is sometimes called "tulip tree". "tulip poplar" or "white wood" although unrelated to the genus Populus. I prefer the strength and durability of southern yellow pine over poplar and white pine.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

> 30 mm x 210 mm stock for Warré hive boxes


I could of sworn he said Indiana, of course there was something about France mixed in there....


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

tecumseh said:


> texasbee... you need to look at other options besides lowe or home depot. there should be options at magnolia or Livingston (plus here and there throughout much of east texas).
> 
> ps... most of my material for boxes is salvaged from a local radiator repair shop. all of this is yellow pine and is a bit heavy (relative to white pine) but is definitely acquired at the right price.



tecumseh.... Are you talking about ruff cut lumber ?

and do you have a source in Magnolia or Livingston ?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

texasbee writes:
tecumseh.... Are you talking about ruff cut lumber ?

and do you have a source in Magnolia or Livingston ?

tecumseh:
I haven't used either for quite some time since I ran into this local source of material.

there is a place (can't recall the name) just a bit east of livingstone that sells both (they use to advertise in the local quick quarter/thrifty nickle... which is how I located them in the first place) .

as a reference for almost anything local (to you) there is a fellow just west of magnolia (headed towards navasota about 1 mile) who has an old mill (no longer in operation but he commonly hangs out in the office during the work week). knows everybody in the timber business in the area. last time I stopped he gave me the name of a small band saw mill just south of magnolia. I would suspect he could point you towards either rough cut or planed material.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

Tecumseh, I saw your pile of radiator shop lumber the other day. That is a totally cool supplier. The boards are too good to have been used for shipping crates.

Tom


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Inexpensive lumber*

Just a note to all of you who are looking for inexpensive lumber. Someone mentioned Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, etc. I buy from all the above. I pay on average a $1.50 to $2.50 per board. Yes thats per board, not per foot. 
Get to know the manager or lead in the lumber dept. They cull their boards about three times per week. I will pick up a truck load today. You may get 1x4/1x6/1x8/1x10/ and 1x12. Some of it has a slight warp or a few knots or a lumber mill saw mark on it, or maybe a small split in one end, but who cares! I can cut for bottom boards or inner covers and work around knots, etc. There's plenty left over for supers. 
I use all 6-5/8 so I give the big boards to a fellow beek who builds deeps.

Take care.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> You may get 1x4/1x6/1x8/1x10/ and 1x12. Some of it has a slight warp or a few knots or a lumber mill saw mark on it, or maybe a small split in one end, but who cares!


Well let me tell you where they send the culls that you dont buy, *HERE *some of the lumber has been on the bottom of the pile for a long time in the 2 "Menards" stores I buy from. I wait for a new shipment *and* the next sale.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Ed,
Don't wait for the sale. You need to get to know the manager/lead in the dept. I know for a fact that they cull at least twice a week/store policy. They most likely offer the goods to a contractor because they don't know you. Buy em a cup of joe! 

Hows Lake County doing? Enough winter yet! I lived there for about 22 years. Went south, then out west two years ago.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

texas bee.... in the prior post where I wrote Livingstone I should have written Huntsville.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

We have many small saw mills around here, some portable mills as well,. I have milled lots of logs that my tree service has produced which comes out a lot cheaper then buying. I have mostly milled more valuable woods like cherry, walnut and quatersawn oak. Until now I just sent the white pine logs away with my knuckleboom subcontractor if he would take em. If I am successful with my wild hive, maybe I will start milling the pine.

My cost for flat sawn milling is 200 per 1000 brd feet.......much higher more quater sawing, which takes a lot more time

here a video milling some of our wood....pretty simple
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdX17bB90Ng


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Ross said:


> I could of sworn he said Indiana, of course there was something about France mixed in there....


He's from French Lick! There was some wanna bee basketball player from that neck of the woods.:lookout:

Best deal around here is locally sawn poplar. Also some great deals available on white oak if you hook up with some of the portable mill owners.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

BerkeyDavid said:


> He's from French Lick! There was some wanna bee basketball player from that neck of the woods.:lookout:


That’s the place! 

My white oak, walnut and cherry hardwoods are all kiln dried before I make them into "decorative firewood" used inside the house.

http://www.furcap.us/FireWood/CherryShelf.jpg

http://www.furcap.us/FireWood/OakSideboard.jpg

http://www.furcap.us/FireWood/OakSideboardTop.jpg

http://www.furcap.us/FireWood/OakTable.jpg

http://www.furcap.us/FireWood/OakTableTop.jpg

http://www.furcap.us/FireWood/WalnutShelf.jpg

http://www.furcap.us/FireWood/WalnutTable.jpg

As you might guess the prices goes up!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Wow...it's amazing what some people can do with a hammer, nails and a pocket knife. Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

alpha6 said:


> Wow...it's amazing what some people can do with a hammer, nails and a pocket knife. Nice work. :thumbsup:


No nails... just hand cut mortise and tendons.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice work. You turn the legs too?


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

BerkeyDavid said:


> Nice work. You turn the legs too?


I turn legs but not the fluted and spiral cuts. I am still perfecting my technique for those. As you can imagine I have some interesting firewood!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

How many of those tables does it take to heat your house for the season?;0


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

berkshire bee said:


> How many of those tables does it take to heat your house for the season?;0


When they're sold one table will heat the house for the entire season, otherwise I burn two tables a day to heat the house.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

greengecko said:


> When they're sold one table will heat the house for the entire season, otherwise I burn two tables a day to heat the house.


How cold the winters can get there?

Gilman


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

bleta12 said:


> How cold the winters can get there?
> 
> Gilman


In January the average highs are in the low 30°s F and the average lows are in the low 20°s F. However a couple of weeks ago the overnight low was 5° F. This weekend the forecast high is 50° F.

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=french+lick,+in

According to the USDA Plant Hardiness Zone Map we are on the line between 5b and 6a. Being located in the Hoosier National Forest firewood is abundant!


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

did you mill that wood yourself?


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

No_Bivy said:


> did you mill that wood yourself?


No, I don't cut my trees other than what is needed for proper forest tending. I don’t have the equipment required to make it worthwhile on a large scale. Instead, I prefer to select wood from a local sawmill that specializes in kiln dried quartersawn and riftsawn hardwoods. I hand pick the best grain for each project so I tend to sort through a lot a lumber for the wood I like best.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Local kiln dried hardwood prices (wholesale) for comparison:

Ash PS 4/4 1COM $1.94 ($1.29)
Ash PS 4/4 1F&BTR $2.40 ($1.60)
Ash PS 6/4 1F&BTR $3.24 ($2.16)
Ash PS 8/4 1F&BTR $3.50 ($2.33)

Hard Maple PS 4/4 1COM $2.80 ($1.87)
Hard Maple Q/R 4/4 1COM $2.80 ($2.18)
Hard Maple Q/R 4/4 S&B $6.95 ($5.42)

Poplar PS 4/4 1COM $1.40 ($0.93)
Poplar PS 4/4 1F&BTR $2.10 ($1.40)
Poplar PS 6/4 1COM $1.74 ($1.16)
Poplar PS 6/4 1F&BTR $2.38 ($1.59)

Red Oak PS 4/4 1COM $2.22 ($1.48)
Red Oak PS 4/4 1F&BTR $3.00 ($2.00)
Red Oak Q/R 4/4 1COM $3.20 ($2.13)
Red Oak Q/R 4/4 S&B $5.20 ($3.47)
Red Oak Q/R 6/4 S&B $6.60 ($4.40)

Walnut PS 4/4 1COM $4.20 ($2.80)
Walnut PS 4/4 S&B $6.60 ($4.40)
Walnut PS 6/4 S&B $8.20 ($5.47)
Walnut Q/R 4/4 1COM $4.20 ($3.16)
Walnut Q/R 4/4 S&B $8.20 ($6.17)

White Oak PS 4/4 1COM $2.30 ($1.53)
White Oak PS 4/4 1F&BTR $4.10 ($2.73)
White Oak Q/R 4/4 1COM $3.80 ($2.53)
White Oak Q/R 4/4 S&B $5.40 ($3.60)
White Oak Q/R 6/4 1COM $4.10 (2.73)
White Oak Q/R 6/4 S&B $7.00 ($4.67)
White Oak Q/R 8/4 S&B $8.40 ($5.60)


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

I work in a lumber yard, (deliver materials) so I see a lot of stuff go by me. as soon as I saw texas bee's price I knew he was either talking about c or btr or rain forest pine (termed radioted to us). that is too expensive to buy for bee hives. I watch to see if they are throwing any if it away (rarely). but I just keep my eyes open for someone throwing out packing crates with big boards I saw a new CVS built up here, and all the signs came in crates with 1X12 yellow pine #2' for ends, and 1X6 's for slats. I stopped and asked and they said I could have it if I took it all. so into the truck the boxes went. I have enough material for about 12 deeps from it, and gave the 1X6 to a friend that does craft work with it. What I like is when they cull their cedar at work. it is rough sawn on one side, but that is ok I just put that out and seal it up.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

I thought I would let you all know I went to Home Depot today to look at some more lumber, so I grabbed a cart went inside looking at the pine.

Strolled up to the 1x8x8's $6.67, not to bad so I got some. Went right around the corner and found some 1x4x4's with green paint on them. I looked down at the prices which were color coded and the green price was $.50 
So I grabed about 25 of them ( All of the straight ones ),and went to check out. 
I will have to start watching the scrap bin a little better.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Texas Bee said:


> I thought I would let you all know I went to Home Depot today to look at some more lumber, so I grabbed a cart went inside looking at the pine.
> 
> Strolled up to the 1x8x8's $6.67, not to bad so I got some. Went right around the corner and found some 1x4x4's with green paint on them. I looked down at the prices which were color coded and the green price was $.50
> So I grabed about 25 of them ( All of the straight ones ),and went to check out.
> I will have to start watching the scrap bin a little better.


I went to Lowes tonight. Looked all around for the discount lumber. Could not find it. So I found the Lumber Manager. He took me right to it. They keep it outside in bundles. You had to buy the whole bundle. Which I did. And they are holding it for me until tomorrow. Since I was not in my truck. Check this out.

The bundle has approx. (These are low numbers) 15ea 1x2x8 15ea 1x4x8 5ea 1x8x8 and a bunch of other misc wood. The ticket on the pallet has the exact numbers and the list prices they were asking. Original Price $170.00 lowered to $70.00 The Lumber Manager said I will sale it for $25.00!!! I took it. He said to check back every Saturday that is when they put the new bundles out. Depot is across the street from Lowes. Checking there prices and deals soon.

I have bought a lot of lumber from these stores. But, I never knew about this until this thread. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

If what the box stores are calling white wood is poplar you don't want to use it for boxes...yellow poplar is very unstable and is good for indoor trim work, but not exterior use... The moisture in the air will bend and twist it and you will never get those boxes straight again.

SYP is very good for boxes, as is NWP, but for the least shrinkage and most stability eastern red cedar is the best.

Around here SYP is very cheap, I pay .88 bf for KD 1x8 SYP. My boxes cost me 3.86 each to build.

Check your local lumber yards as you might be surprised to find them cheaper than the box stores.


----------

